# Band length question:



## mattjvgc (Nov 5, 2017)

I see a lot of suggestions for 6" to 9" bands. Is that talking about the "total length of the band from one tip to the other including the pouch in the middle"? Or is it talking about "the total length of each piece of band from one tip to the pouch"?

I tried 6" from tip to tip but I felt like I was 99.9% maxing the band out (draw to my cheekbone) and it only lasted >100 shots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Most of the time working band length is spoken of . That is the actual section of latex being stretched or involved with propelling the ammo . Measured from the attachment to the pouch to the attachment on the fork .


----------



## mattjvgc (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks! That would explain why I went through that band so fast. 32 inch draw length. 3 inch fork to pouch length. More than 10x stretch lol!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

When you divide your draw length of 32 inch with the stretch ratio of 5 you get 6.4 active band length, and then you can add some arbitrary length, say 1 inch on both sides for tying at the forks and at the pouch.

The stretch ratio of 5 is recommended by most shooters using TBG, Thera-Band Gold (I do not know about other types of rubber) because smaller stretch ratio, say 4, does not utilize the power of the rubber as it could, and a higher stretch ratio of, say 6 will shorten your band life.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tubes or bands, a factor of 5/6 of your draw with a fudge factor of an inch or so should do ya' fine. Butterflies? I can't say. :iono:


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was drawing to my anchor point at my nose but i was maxing out and the ammo wasn't going very far so i cut the bands a bit longer and though i still anchor in the same place i pull the bands further back so the pouch doesn't stop at my anchor point but the bands will still be in direct line with it


----------

